
Cello: High Level C - phantom_oracle
http://libcello.org/
======
mzs
[https://github.com/orangeduck/Cello/blob/master/include/Cell...](https://github.com/orangeduck/Cello/blob/master/include/Cello.h#L548)

Appealing though it is you are not allowed to use $ for a MACRO name in C. It
fails in vendor C compilers on AIX and SunOS at least IIRC. I know cause I
tried to use it myself once ;)

